# Really?



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Good idea or not?

Anti-cheating ring leaves 'I'm married' imprint on finger - Your Community


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's pointless. If someone wants to cheat, they'll find a partner who doesn't care they're married. Heck, some people get off on the naughtiness of a married partner.

I was upfront with both my affair partners about my status, and neither of them cared.

C


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: That's.....lol. Omg.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is just silly.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, because THAT would work. Oh lordy.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You all know I posted this as a tongue in cheek kind of deal. I think it's absolutely rediculous.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I know. And I agree with you


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

More effective would be to have your H or W tattooed with the words, "I'm married." Could be on his/her forehead (most conspicuous) or just about his/her privates (if you're only worried about a PA).

If the two of you on into S/M, you could use a branding iron.

Just kidding, of course.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah that'll work. My H's AP, being of the moral splendor she is would most certainly have taken heed of this, despite the fact that she ignored the ring on his finger- as did he.

silly.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

PBear said:


> It's pointless. If someone wants to cheat, they'll find a partner who doesn't care they're married. Heck, some people get off on the naughtiness of a married partner.
> 
> I was upfront with both my affair partners about my status, and neither of them cared.
> 
> C


Its true. A girl in my H's office once told him she liked the 'married ones' because they are a bigger challenge......Everybody now....(((((HO BAG))))))))


----------



## Sestina (Nov 6, 2012)

PBear said:


> It's pointless. If someone wants to cheat, they'll find a partner who doesn't care they're married. Heck, some people get off on the naughtiness of a married partner.
> 
> I was upfront with both my affair partners about my status, and neither of them cared.
> 
> C


Hate to say it, but I agree. My H's OP was engaged and was a huge part of our family, but it didn't stop either one of them.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> Yes, because THAT would work. Oh lordy.


Took the words outa my mouth.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Wouldn't make a difference. My wife had hers ON when she was knocking around!

The look on her face though, when I slipped it off her finger and chucked it down a drain, was a sight to behold.

You'd have thought the OM had bought her it


----------



## thesunwillcomeout (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, well let's see how well THAT business does! Geez. So silly. 

My (former friend) and husband's OW and co-worker joked with WH about how both her husband and I were out of state in the same town at the same time. She emailed my H "Co-incidence?". He wrote back "yikes". Later she told me that it was just a joke and she even joked about it with her husband. Yeah, right. A joke to your husband, but an entirely different joke between her and my H. Said with a wink and a nudge. These people!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

carmen ohio said:


> More effective would be to have your H or W tattooed with the words, "I'm married." Could be on his/her forehead (most conspicuous) or just about his/her privates (if you're only worried about a PA).
> 
> If the two of you on into S/M, you could use a branding iron.
> 
> Just kidding, of course.


Branding iron... now THERE'S an idea....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My friend wears a wedding band when he goes out. 

He gets more women that way.

He's single.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

A whole new level of stupid. Wow.

I want to know what kind of guarantee they offer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I already have that. Considering I only take my ring off to shower, my hand has a "bleached" white ring of skin already. There's ZERO question if I'm married or not, with or without my ring. Of course, I like that fact so this whole issue is moot.


----------

